# Mexican-style chained rubber bands



## wd40

What are these things?

Any descriptions or pictures would be helpful.

JPMSLNT said they are his favorite bands and were long-lasting, but I have no clue what they are.

Thx.

WD


----------



## haertig

wd40 said:


> What are these things?
> 
> Any descriptions or pictures would be helpful.
> 
> JPMSLNT said they are his favorite bands and were long-lasting, but I have no clue what they are.
> 
> Thx.
> 
> WD


Something like this, possibly (scroll down to see the second picture showing how to attach them to the slingshot):

http://www.dankung.c...land-p-219.html


----------



## smitty

Here is a great example of chained rubber on a slingshot by shot in the foot:


----------



## NaturalFork

I am going to try chained rubber. I wonder how fast it is?


----------



## Sam

RecurveMaster said:


> I am going to try chained rubber. I wonder how fast it is?


TBH I wouldn't bother, I think you'd only end up being disappointed they're not as efficient as flatbands or even tubular rubber...


----------



## dgui

Abort that mission.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Guys have used elastic bands on youtube in a similar way, they have killed bunnies with them too, I think it is viable, the question is just how. I think the weakest link theory will apply, and the nature of friction and how it will slow down the recoil.


----------



## dragonmaster

If you search the post here you will find different tests done by different members and see some good points and some bad and work well for those on a budget.


----------



## baumstamm

this are two original mexican resorteras a nice mexican friend send to me. people there have lot of experience with chained bands. they are as fast as trumark heavy pull tubes. they are excelent to throw heavy stones and all sorts of heavy amunition and they are astounly precise!  if u get the right ruber bands, give it a try!


----------



## Sam

baumstamm said:


> this are two original mexican resorteras a nice mexican friend send to me. people there have lot of experience with chained bands. they are as fast as trumark heavy pull tubes. they are excelent to throw heavy stones and all sorts of heavy amunition and they are astounly precise!  if u get the right ruber bands, give it a try!


No offence, but they look like something you'd find in a prison cell!


----------



## shot in the foot

Sam said:


> I am going to try chained rubber. I wonder how fast it is?


TBH I wouldn't bother, I think you'd only end up being disappointed they're not as efficient as flatbands or even tubular rubber...








[/quote]

Ive used that type for years, and still do they hit with a sting, ive took all small game with that type, you should try it, start with 9 or 10 at the fork then taper down to 6 or 7, with a 12mm steel ball it will go right though one of though large sweet tins, jeff


----------



## snakeshack

smitty said:


> Here is a great example of chained rubber on a slingshot by shot in the foot:
> View attachment 2460


I've got to give it a try! It just looks at home on a big natural fork!


----------



## jmplsnt

I have been using these for a few months now and will share what I know.

I was taught by the man who made Baumstamm's pair above. This man has used them for around 20 years and swears by them. I use bands made from 5 bands per link, three links total per side. In a chronograph test performed by the man who taught me this setup repeatedly shot .44 round lead at over 200 fps. You have to use the higher-end bands for good performance but you also can use cheaper bands. They are much more finicky and will break quicker. My bandsets last on average of 400-600 shots and while they may not be the vaunted Thera-Gold I don't have to cut them out and deal with its teething problems. I'm not picking on the Thera-Gold but I have found my elastic after searching for about two years for something I like that is also cheap. I can buy a one-pound bag for ten dollars US.

Use only the Platinum Crepe red #32's for this. If you have to use something else use rubber band gun ammo linked for a nine-inch band. The true glory of these is you can craft your own bands without having to cut flatbands. I know this may upset the Tera-lovers and it isn't meant to in the slightest. This is just my personal choice. I like simplicity and ease; more time to spend shooting versus struggling for a clean edge with m y rotary cutter at the table. In fact, I don't even know where my rotary cutter is anymore, a fact I enjoy immensely.

These work great with natural forks with the gypsy tabs. Those of you whose tastes run more to the Dayhiker and Harpersgrace catties will find these very to your liking. I also think these would mount very quickly to a dankung for those who like them. I have one that reposes apparently with my rotary cutter as I am commited to naturals now.

Yes, they do look like something pulled out of an inmate's mattress.....just be thankful I'm not the inmate for this is, despite its awful appearance, a very effective and SILENT slingshot.

A great point with these is they don't simultaneously break and hit you in the face. Years ago I was struck in the left eye by a broken tube and suffered short-term loss of vision. The chains will have one or two bands break without completely failing.

The open design of these is also VERY quiet for those of us who value silence while shooting.

I can repeatedly strike a 32-oz Dairy Queen cup at 30 yards with .44 round lead using this setup. I'm also happy to answer any questions anyone may have about them, and I reccomend them without reservation.

I haven't killed anything with this setup yet but I haven't really been hunting hard, either.....mostly concentrating on fishing. I have no doubts of their effectiveness after knocking chunks of wood off a stump with both marbles and round balls.

Finally, in a pinch you can make these from 5-per-link cheap office #64's. They are horrible to draw (no problem for Jeorg) but the power is great. The price is right, too, at $5 per one-lb bag.


----------



## jmplsnt

TBH I wouldn't bother, I think you'd only end up being disappointed they're not as efficient as flatbands or even tubular rubber...









I don't mean to be disagreeable, but what are linked rubber bands anything but small, thin flatbands? I think the dankung people have established smaller, thinner, and multiple as more efficient and that's in Tube World. One would think the flatband lovers would be falling all over themselves for a cheap, efficient, and reliable elastic that would put them on a par with the dankung bunch that better yet requires zero cutting.

I don't want to be troublesome here but I'm willing to put this elastic up to the test in Alverton.....any takers?


----------



## baumstamm

Sam said:


> this are two original mexican resorteras a nice mexican friend send to me. people there have lot of experience with chained bands. they are as fast as trumark heavy pull tubes. they are excelent to throw heavy stones and all sorts of heavy amunition and they are astounly precise!  if u get the right ruber bands, give it a try!


No offence, but they look like something you'd find in a prison cell!








[/quote]
ths last one is a so called alambre resortera, they were maid from coathangers and are typical for prisoners and roieters. the first one is a real work of art! both are excelent shooters and made with lots of experience.


----------



## Jaybird

jmplsnt
Bring them with you to Alverton and you can shoot all kind of ammo thru the crony with them and there will be all kinds of bands there to test them against.Is that the kind of test you meant?


----------



## jmplsnt

Well, I'm not going to get into a slingshot duel for a grand but I plan on at least attempting to win some prizes and compare their performance against some other serious shooters. Though in the past I have been capable of hitting one-quart oil bottles at a measured 50 yards with a homemade slingshot repeatedly.......and I am now regaining my old skills thanks to my being shown this new elastic. So I could one day see myself getting into something like that and posing a threat.......

For years I have been a solitary shooter with no hope of serious competition. I am making plans to get to Alverton (have to see how crew rotation works) as I need to measure myself against some long-time serious shooters. I also want to see what others are capable of and compare my abilities. You never know what you can learn from others and what sort of new ideas they bring with them. To be honest I scorned this sort of band as childish, crude, and ineffective until I tired of struggling with flatbands.....by learning from another experienced shooter I'm now able to enjoy making my own equipment (very important to me) and project great force at long range.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## smitty

Great post jmplsnt ! I thoroughly enjoyed reading about your thoughts on this subject. I remember shooting slingshots with rubber bands linked when that was all we had as kids. We had loads of fun shooting with them too.


----------



## wd40

Thanks, jmsplnt, for all the great information.

I am researching rubber-band bands right now on this forum and the slingshot forum at jacksshed.myfreeforum.org.


----------



## Dayhiker

Good post jmp!


----------



## redcard

jmplsnt said:


> Well, I'm not going to get into a slingshot duel for a grand but I plan on at least attempting to win some prizes and compare their performance against some other serious shooters. Though in the past I have been capable of hitting one-quart oil bottles at a measured 50 yards with a homemade slingshot repeatedly.......and I am now regaining my old skills thanks to my being shown this new elastic. So I could one day see myself getting into something like that and posing a threat.......
> 
> For years I have been a solitary shooter with no hope of serious competition. I am making plans to get to Alverton (have to see how crew rotation works) as I need to measure myself against some long-time serious shooters. I also want to see what others are capable of and compare my abilities. You never know what you can learn from others and what sort of new ideas they bring with them. To be honest I scorned this sort of band as childish, crude, and ineffective until I tired of struggling with flatbands.....by learning from another experienced shooter I'm now able to enjoy making my own equipment (very important to me) and project great force at long range.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!


Hi,

I am interested in making some bands. How are they linked?
regards,
mar


----------



## smitty

Geko has a great video on making linked rubber bands.


----------



## danny

another rubber band connection way.


----------



## redcard

danny said:


> another rubber band connection way.


Thanks,

I did mine this way too. but how are the mexican ones done? are they long rubber bands that are side by side with a small tie in the middle to keep them organized?

I couldnt tell from the pics.


----------



## Grafvitnir

Hi, I think this is my first post here although I've been lurking around for a while, so hi everyone!

I don't know if it is allowed to include outside links but I know where the info is so...

You can find how to link them here by Nick: http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/about6133.html

And by jmplsnt how he makes his Gypsy attachment here: http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/about6271.html

Hope it helps

Rubén


----------



## jmplsnt

The Nick chained bands tutorial is everything you need to make these. He did a great job of explaining and photographing the entire process.

If you like the way my slingshots looked check out my gypsy tabs tutorial as well. You can turn out a very capable slingshot for very little outlay of money using these two tutorials. Like I said, I can strike a 32-oz cup repeatedly at 30 yards with .44 lead round balls using the five-pers on a gypsy-tabbed natural. With this inexpensive setup you can get into slingshots cheap with home-built equipment that requires zero precision cutting of bands.

I have stated earlier that I like the girth-hitched version of the chains better as they keep rubber from pulling on other rubber that is under great tension. Nothing rips rubber better when it's tight than other rubber than is also tight. I understand many of you on here use the simple loops (apparently all over the world as I have seen them from Mexico, Guam, Europe, and pile of them from China) and they are working well for you. I will continue to hard-link mine but it's good to see others making it work for them in their own way. All that matters in the end is if you can hit your target!

Get with me if there are any more questions after looking at the Nick tutorial and I'll help you if I can.


----------



## redcard

Grafvitnir said:


> Hi, I think this is my first post here although I've been lurking around for a while, so hi everyone!
> 
> I don't know if it is allowed to include outside links but I know where the info is so...
> 
> You can find how to link them here by Nick: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6133.html
> 
> And by jmplsnt how he makes his Gypsy attachment here: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6271.html
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rubén


 Ruben,

those links explained everything I needed. thank you.


----------



## redcard

Grafvitnir said:


> Hi, I think this is my first post here although I've been lurking around for a while, so hi everyone!
> 
> I don't know if it is allowed to include outside links but I know where the info is so...
> 
> You can find how to link them here by Nick: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6133.html
> 
> And by jmplsnt how he makes his Gypsy attachment here: http://jacksshed.myf.../about6271.html
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rubén


----------



## redcard

Here is my first try with the mexican style chain.

#33s 5 per link 4links per side. I had to make a stronger frame as this setup was bending my first wire bent slingshot.

left. my old crosman copperhead modified with a spanish style fork connection using 550paracord with 3 waxed string constrictor knots and wrapped with leftover office rubberbands. the tubes are a tapered set, I forget the brand maybe daisy.

middle, just made this today with a 5/16 dia stainless rod from my junk pile (rod was salvaged from an old commercial dishwasher tray rack) cold bent in my vise , that gave me a workout. have not shot it yet.

right , my original poorboy slingshot for size comparison.


----------



## jmplsnt

Okay, the center bandset looks good to me. That's exactly how I make mine. I like the bent-rod slingshots and you get extra points for the scrounged materials. They're very symetrical and look like they would pocket well.

The office-grade bands will shoot for you, and fairly well at that but you will not experience the true power of these until you get the high-grade bands. The ones the experienced chain users are buying are the Platinum Crepes from Band-It Corporation. These can be found also as rubber band gun ammunition. They are far and away better than the office bands but again the glory of the cadenas is you can make up a set for almost no money from available materials and have a good time.

I have made one set of 5-per's #64 office-grade cadenas and the power was great; just the draw weight is awful. But it's a lot of power from office bands. I'd hunt with this anytime provided I could carry a spare set in the event of breakage. I mounted them on a stout gypsy fork I made myself:



Keep me posted on your progress and any questions you have about these.


----------



## Flatband

Hi Jmplsnt,
hey Bud, I've shot " Spaghetti Straps" before and they do really pack a whallop. Office style rubber bands are usually either pale Crepe or Gum rubber-in the last 10 or so years ,latex has dented the market too.The Latex ones.(I've found) are the best. I really hope you come Bud, You'll will have a blast. All kinds of styles ,all kinds of shooters,great bunch of people that just love slingshots! Flatband


----------



## jmplsnt

I just got real lucky and scored two 1-lb bags of the #32 Platinum Crepes for the princely sum of a fiver, so that will hold me for a while. I have seen latex rubber bands on eBay and will be checking the office supply stores sites later on for more sources. I think latex rubber bands would be great.

In the past I bought one of your 5-piece sampler packs off ebay and loved it. I am still using the linatex one all this time later. Your gum rubber bands were superb and I even made my own for a while. I ended up using the cadenas because I got sick of cutting bands all the time and I want to use equipment I have made myself. Plus, I like the primitive aspect of the chains. But I will say you make some extraordinary bands.

I am looking forward to Alverton and if the crew rotation allows I am coming!


----------



## Sam

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Guys have used elastic bands on youtube in a similar way, they have killed bunnies with them too, I think it is viable, the question is just how. I think the weakest link theory will apply, and the nature of friction and how it will slow down the recoil.


They're not humane buddy, I would only really recommend using them in a true survival situation, even tubes would be superior and they're cheap and abundant due to their many applications... Also I think they could potentially snap in the middle...


----------



## jmplsnt

Quoth Sam: "They're not humane buddy, I would only really recommend using them in a true survival situation, even tubes would be superior and they're cheap and abundant due to their many applications... Also I think they could potentially snap in the middle... "

Do you have any experience using these bands, Sam? I think you'd be surprised by their power and stiff draw weight. I have seen pictorial proof of a chronograph test conducted with identical sets to mine in which a .50 lead round ball (a heavy and extremely powerful projectile) chronied between 190-200 fps, with a few breaking 200 and one hit a blistering 219 fps. Remember, these are chained rubber bands and not the vaunted Thera-gold. This same fellow has killed many times in the past and has posted pics of his exploits. I personally haven't killed with them but that was due to my spending an inordinate time honing my accuracy. As I have already stated I can reliably strike a 32-oz drink cup at a measured 30 yards with this setup. If they were not powerful enough, i.e. "humane" as you like to term it, I wouldn't be able to shoot this distance accurately with the heavy .44 lead. When I go home from the sea again I will kill some pests with them and post the pics.

As for the snapping in your face, that is in no way true. These are the safest bands in the world, and I will explain to you why. When these bands break, it is always one or two of the bands popping, not the entire chain. Thus when one can no longer take the strain and gives up, the other bands in the chain will hold the band until you can take the strain off. I have never had one of these pop completely and hit me in the eye, causing temporary vision loss like I have with a tube. I'm not knocking tubes (or any elastic for that matter) but I do think this one way these favorite elastics of mine are vastly superior to any others out there, though I do suppose some of the larger dankung style probably would behave the same if one of the sub-bands popped. All elastics will eventually fail, but mine won't pluck out my eye.

The black square elastic used in the UK to kill staggering amounts of game clocks in at about 160-170 fps. The amount of game killed by these over the years (and continuing today) has to be astronomical. No one has ever told the black square it's not fast enough and for that matter it wouldn't care. It was around long before either of us was born and will most likely be chugging along (sedately) at its economical 170 fps long after I have returned to the Mother's bosom and become dust. I don't see any calls here or anywhere else for that matter calling for it to not be used.

All in all I have to say the chains hold their own with any kind of elastic and are even faster than others. Not bad for "something you'd find in a prison mattress" as so delicately put before. It's a shame you can't come to the Alverton tourney; I'd take your money quite quickly with my primitive forks and cadenas.

I look very forward to your reply.


----------



## Sam

jmplsnt said:


> I have been using these for a few months now and will share what I know.
> 
> I was taught by the man who made Baumstamm's pair above. This man has used them for around 20 years and swears by them. I use bands made from 5 bands per link, three links total per side. In a chronograph test performed by the man who taught me this setup repeatedly shot .44 round lead at over 200 fps. You have to use the higher-end bands for good performance but you also can use cheaper bands. They are much more finicky and will break quicker. My bandsets last on average of 400-600 shots and while they may not be the vaunted Thera-Gold I don't have to cut them out and deal with its teething problems. I'm not picking on the Thera-Gold but I have found my elastic after searching for about two years for something I like that is also cheap. I can buy a one-pound bag for ten dollars US.
> 
> Use only the Platinum Crepe red #32's for this. If you have to use something else use rubber band gun ammo linked for a nine-inch band. The true glory of these is you can craft your own bands without having to cut flatbands. I know this may upset the Tera-lovers and it isn't meant to in the slightest. This is just my personal choice. I like simplicity and ease; more time to spend shooting versus struggling for a clean edge with m y rotary cutter at the table. In fact, I don't even know where my rotary cutter is anymore, a fact I enjoy immensely.
> 
> These work great with natural forks with the gypsy tabs. Those of you whose tastes run more to the Dayhiker and Harpersgrace catties will find these very to your liking. I also think these would mount very quickly to a dankung for those who like them. I have one that reposes apparently with my rotary cutter as I am commited to naturals now.
> 
> Yes, they do look like something pulled out of an inmate's mattress.....just be thankful I'm not the inmate for this is, despite its awful appearance, a very effective and SILENT slingshot.
> 
> A great point with these is they don't simultaneously break and hit you in the face. Years ago I was struck in the left eye by a broken tube and suffered short-term loss of vision. The chains will have one or two bands break without completely failing.
> 
> The open design of these is also VERY quiet for those of us who value silence while shooting.
> 
> I can repeatedly strike a 32-oz Dairy Queen cup at 30 yards with .44 round lead using this setup. I'm also happy to answer any questions anyone may have about them, and I reccomend them without reservation.
> 
> I haven't killed anything with this setup yet but I haven't really been hunting hard, either.....mostly concentrating on fishing. I have no doubts of their effectiveness after knocking chunks of wood off a stump with both marbles and round balls.
> 
> Finally, in a pinch you can make these from 5-per-link cheap office #64's. They are horrible to draw (no problem for Jeorg) but the power is great. The price is right, too, at $5 per one-lb bag.


Those naturals have character!


----------



## redcard

jmplsnt said:


> Okay, the center bandset looks good to me. That's exactly how I make mine. I like the bent-rod slingshots and you get extra points for the scrounged materials. They're very symetrical and look like they would pocket well.
> 
> The office-grade bands will shoot for you, and fairly well at that but you will not experience the true power of these until you get the high-grade bands. The ones the experienced chain users are buying are the Platinum Crepes from Band-It Corporation. These can be found also as rubber band gun ammunition. They are far and away better than the office bands but again the glory of the cadenas is you can make up a set for almost no money from available materials and have a good time.
> 
> I have made one set of 5-per's #64 office-grade cadenas and the power was great; just the draw weight is awful. But it's a lot of power from office bands. I'd hunt with this anytime provided I could carry a spare set in the event of breakage. I mounted them on a stout gypsy fork I made myself:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep me posted on your progress and any questions you have about these.


Hi,

I tried shooting the mexican chains today using the cherries for ammo, have not been able to buy some marbles or bearings.

I was not happy with them, they tangle a bit too much at the loops, and the 5 links were too long. I tried shortening to 4 links, much better but very slow and could not shoot accurately with them ( I was shooting gangsta, intuitive) . I ended up switching them out for the #64 loop chain tapers. much better for what I was shooting at the time.

1. My wire frame loops are relatively large so the strands were tangling badly after each shot.

2. My pouch was super thick (1/8 thick) so maybe that was contributing to the inaccuracy.

3. these crepe 33s from office supply feel like the strength was there but not enough elongation.

So, I really tried to like these but ended up breaking a strand while taking them on and off of the wire frame.

I still havent given up on them though.

1. my next try will be on a natural fork that I cut a week a go and is still drying out. I am thinking of doing your gypsy style or a spanish type with paracord loops for attaching to the forks.

2. I want to try some heavier ammo (marbles, bearings, lead, rocks etc)

3. make a new more flexible pouch.

4. try to find a source for the red crepe 32s like you suggested. I have emailed band it rubber corp and am awaiting a quote. rubberbandguns has a 16 oz bag for 10 bucks. I have attached a pic are these the good ones?

any other critique or tips are greatly appreciated.

regards.


----------



## joseph_curwen

redcard said:


> Okay, the center bandset looks good to me. That's exactly how I make mine. I like the bent-rod slingshots and you get extra points for the scrounged materials. They're very symetrical and look like they would pocket well.
> 
> The office-grade bands will shoot for you, and fairly well at that but you will not experience the true power of these until you get the high-grade bands. The ones the experienced chain users are buying are the Platinum Crepes from Band-It Corporation. These can be found also as rubber band gun ammunition. They are far and away better than the office bands but again the glory of the cadenas is you can make up a set for almost no money from available materials and have a good time.
> 
> I have made one set of 5-per's #64 office-grade cadenas and the power was great; just the draw weight is awful. But it's a lot of power from office bands. I'd hunt with this anytime provided I could carry a spare set in the event of breakage. I mounted them on a stout gypsy fork I made myself:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep me posted on your progress and any questions you have about these.


Hi,

I tried shooting the mexican chains today using the cherries for ammo, have not been able to buy some marbles or bearings.

I was not happy with them, they tangle a bit too much at the loops, and the 5 links were too long. I tried shortening to 4 links, much better but very slow and could not shoot accurately with them ( I was shooting gangsta, intuitive) . I ended up switching them out for the #64 loop chain tapers. much better for what I was shooting at the time.

1. My wire frame loops are relatively large so the strands were tangling badly after each shot.

2. My pouch was super thick (1/8 thick) so maybe that was contributing to the inaccuracy.

3. these crepe 33s from office supply feel like the strength was there but not enough elongation.

So, I really tried to like these but ended up breaking a strand while taking them on and off of the wire frame.

I still havent given up on them though.

1. my next try will be on a natural fork that I cut a week a go and is still drying out. I am thinking of doing your gypsy style or a spanish type with paracord loops for attaching to the forks.

2. I want to try some heavier ammo (marbles, bearings, lead, rocks etc)

3. make a new more flexible pouch.

*4. try to find a source for the red crepe 32s like you suggested. I have emailed band it rubber corp and am awaiting a quote. rubberbandguns has a 16 oz bag for 10 bucks. I have attached a pic are these the good ones?
*

any other critique or tips are greatly appreciated.

regards.
[/quote]

Please, tell us their answer when you will receive their e-mail, i am interested too


----------



## jmplsnt

Hey Redcard and Joseph those are exactly the ones I use and swear by. Make your bandsets with four or five (for great power) bands per link and three links per chain. Also you should get rid of your thick leather pouch; that's killing your velocity.  Band-It is the manufacturer of the bands and rubberbandguns is the distributor. I bought my first bag from them and they are great. You can't get a better deal on a better elastic than a bag of these.


----------



## redcard

jmplsnt, Joseph

I got a quote from Band-it rubber corporation and they said $2.50 for 1 lb. plus shipping.


----------



## joseph_curwen

redcard said:


> jmplsnt, Joseph
> 
> I got a quote from Band-it rubber corporation and they said $2.50 for 1 lb. plus shipping.


that's a deal!

thank you


----------



## Dayhiker

Sam said:


> Guys have used elastic bands on youtube in a similar way, they have killed bunnies with them too, I think it is viable, the question is just how. I think the weakest link theory will apply, and the nature of friction and how it will slow down the recoil.


They're not humane buddy, I would only really recommend using them in a true survival situation, even tubes would be superior and they're cheap and abundant due to their many applications... Also I think they could potentially snap in the middle...








[/quote]

Hey Sam, I made this setup some months ago -- it's a combination of the "linked" and the "chained" method, attached to the fork with a gum rubber strip rather than leather. Due to the fact that I used cheap office rubber bands, it didn't last too long, but I'm here to tell you I was very impressed with the wallop this packed. I would have every confidence in its hunting ability.


----------



## wd40

I notice this thread has almost 600 views.

JMSPLNT and Nick have great tutorials on this method at the jackshed message board.

As soon as I finish up my costly sets of flat bands, I am so trying this.

I have already ordered the 1-pound bag from the rubberband gun site at $10. It says it contains about 480 bands.

That's enough for 15 complete band sets of the 5-pers.

Gents, I think this may be a great way to go.

WD


----------



## jmplsnt

I am pleased to see you've taken the step of purchasing elastic to give this a try. Once you are able to make the chains properly and get though the teething problems any new system is going to prevent when you don't have much experience with it you will soon realise this is a great elastic system to use. They are simple to make, great to shoot, require zero cutting, and are very silent when fired. They are also the safest elastic as when they break they don't completely fail and hit you in the eye. I am firmly committed to these 100% and plan on making the trip to Alverton to put up or shut up against the other serious shooters out there and make some direct comparisons of what they are capable of against the other elastics being shot by some of the finest shooters to ever take the field. I am standing by to assist you if you need any help when you start putting your chains together. The four-pers shoot pretty well, but the five-pers are truly something to behold!


----------



## smitty

I just ordered two pounds of #32 platinums like you suggested jmplsnt. I thought the gold crepe I have been using was pretty good. I can't wait to try these if you say they are the best. Thank you very much for this contribution you've shared with all of us.
Dayhiker, how do you like your gum rubber attachment ? I might just have to try that set up as well. Only thing worries me is, what if it broke? Have you shot it enough times to be able to give it a solid thumbs' up ?


----------



## joseph_curwen

jmplsnt, 
i can see that you attach the bunch of rubber bands to the pouch with a bit of string.

Why don't you use a simple lark's head? Any reasons?


----------



## stelug

I have rather non experience with chained except for this short story. I was barely 7 years old when my father promised me to build my first real catapult. We where on seaside, ending 1950 decads, and having found a good natural we had the great disillusion: nowhere was possible to buy the pale para elastic sold for this purpose. Instead of giving up my father bought a bunch of office rubbers and started tyng them together, When we tryed the slingshot against the external whal of or's hause the result was astonishing; a large part of the plaster did come down with some brick's chippings. As you can read on my self introduction I have been poaching since that mostly with the old good mellow yellow para, but I still have lot of respect for the poor's child chained bands.


----------



## Dayhiker

> *Smitty:*
> Dayhiker, how do you like your gum rubber attachment ? I might just have to try that set up as well. Only thing worries me is, what if it broke? Have you shot it enough times to be able to give it a solid thumbs' up?


If it broke, it would be the same as if any band broke at the fork, and there is an increased chance of that happening because of the rubber-on-rubber friction. I only shot this for a short time, so, no, can't give it a solid thumbs up. As Jmsplnt says, though, the chained method is way superior because it does away with the rubber-on-rubber friction.
Think I will get me some of those elastics.


----------



## Sam

Dayhiker said:


> Guys have used elastic bands on youtube in a similar way, they have killed bunnies with them too, I think it is viable, the question is just how. I think the weakest link theory will apply, and the nature of friction and how it will slow down the recoil.


They're not humane buddy, I would only really recommend using them in a true survival situation, even tubes would be superior and they're cheap and abundant due to their many applications... Also I think they could potentially snap in the middle...








[/quote]

Hey Sam, I made this setup some months ago -- it's a combination of the "linked" and the "chained" method, attached to the fork with a gum rubber strip rather than leather. Due to the fact that I used cheap office rubber bands, it didn't last too long, but I'm here to tell you I was very impressed with the wallop this packed. I would have every confidence in its hunting ability.
[/quote]
I don't doubt it, however I assure you that a *Theraband Gold* band-set like Perry's _Gold-Winners _ would have been superior in terms of, power, efficiency, accuracy safety and longevity...


----------



## Dayhiker

> *Theraband Gold* band-set like Perry's _Gold-Winners _ would have been superior in terms of, power, efficiency, accuracy safety and longevity...


uhm. . . Okay.


----------



## mr.joel

Wow, #35 platinum crepe bands. This sounds great. I will certainly try some of those.


----------



## jmplsnt

Okay, where to start.....

Smitty: you're welcome for passing this along, but like all the rest of you who picked this up from me, I was taught by another (Nick). He, in turn, was taught by others. These elastics appeal to me for a variety of reasons that I have already covered numerous times. Additionally, they have a feel to them that brings to mind an indigenous hunter-gatherer in some remote part of the world where they can't get all the latest greatest flatbands or tubing, just what they can scrounge. Not to make a whole thread from this one post but I have yet to see anyone here shooting the odd forkless flips (with the exception of Jeorg's video) favored down in Guatemala. I am certain these flips are killing a staggering amount of game daily down there as they ride around in the back pockets of the local _Indios_ and the fact they're doing it with stones and minus chronographs gives me hope. I've seen linked band catapults from all over the world and all of them, I am certain, were made by people who didn't have a bunch of quid to lay on their need for pot meat.

Joseph C: I use the kink-and-tie because the leather tab takes on a bit of a fold under the rubber. As rubber stretches and attempts to retract to its original size (the characteristic that got us all on this forum) it will always seek to remove this strain. If there is nothing binding the bands on themselves (besides the initial tension) sooner or later (and most likely sooner) they are going to come undone. Yes, they would still be bound but not securely. When you draw elastics in this condition you are going to have great rubber-on-rubber tension and this will lead to quick band failure. I have used this attachment for pockets before but in the end with the kink-and-tie on both ends as this is what my teacher does and his kill shots and experience are enough for me. I know where you are coming from and it does seem the simple answer to the problem but at least in my experience it was not.

Mr. Joel: I use #32's but I think any quality rubber band will do you fine. Experimentation is wide-open at this point.

Dayhiker: I know you didn't ask any questions, I just wanted to use this oppurtunity to tell everyone how cool a dude you are. Always a kind word about everyone's projects.

Sam: Let's go down your list....
Power: perhaps, I will say the doubled Theragold is pretty stout.
Efficiency: I believe the chains have more surface area for total rubber in the bands than your Theragold. Small, mulitiple bands have been accepted long ago as most efficient (a fact often trumpeted by dankung-lovers). And flats are more efficient than tubes. So what I have here is the culmination of efficiency, which flies in the face of those who must have the absolute latest and greatest. Yes, Perry makes some of the finest bands on earth and I'm certain they are the true culmination of the bandmaker's art. I still think my ******* Mexican bands are more efficient than yours.
Accuracy: all on the shooter and a good fork. Like I said I can strike a 32-oz Dairy Queen cup at 30 measured yards repeatedly. Is that accurate enough?
Safety: How many times do I have to say before you will understand that these hardly ever fail simulateously? One of the bands will break but the others hold it so you can take the tension off. I don't know what else you want me to say; these are the safest elastics ever made.
Longevity: I know there are some Thera sets out there that have gone the distance, but how many pop after a few shots? Soft drink fizz, limited sunlight, and loud music have no effect on my bands. How about yours, Sam? Once I got through the teething problems with my new elastic of choice my bandsets last on average of 400-600 shots with several of them going far beyond that. And yes, I know how many shots I put on them as most of my shooting is cheap marbles, which come 100 to a bag. I would also like to state that I am not only defending my bands, but I *made* them as well. Finally, as your avatar says "arrogance has to be earned" I tend to disagree. Arrogance is a "quality" anyone can possess......it is respect that must be earned. And my humble Mexican chains have definately earned mine with all the qualities I've listed again and again in their "defense".

Not everyone needs or wants to shoot a long way, nor require an expensive and in my opinion, somewhat tempremental elastic. I'm not knocking the Theragold and I completely acknowledge it as the premier elastic of this age, no questions asked. I just think there is a niche for those out there who don't want or need to shoot with that amount of force. There are also others out there who do wish to shoot with that force (up to 219 fps, in fact) and are happy doing it with our elastic of choice, all the while wishing well those who follow other paths. I don't see anyone going after BB for his use of 1/2" gum rubber on his nice catties and that is all I have *ever *seen him strap up with. He's happy. I'm happy. What else matters?

It's one thing to answer questions and another to have someone jerking your chain.


----------



## Sam

Buddy, I didn't mean you annoy you! Merely offer my opinion, if you're convinced that your bands really are as good as you claim, which they well could be, I would suggest that you send a pair off to Joerg for testing, as so far rigs similar to yours have only offered inferior results. I would love to find a faster alternative to *Theraband Gold! *


----------



## joseph_curwen

thanks for answering jmplsnt,

Two pounds of #32 Platinum crepe are on the way


----------



## Dayhiker

Sam said:


> Buddy, I didn't mean you annoy you! Merely offer my opinion, if you're convinced that your bands really are as good as you claim, which they well could be, I would suggest that you send a pair off to Joerg for testing, as so far rigs similar to yours have only offered inferior results. I would love to find a faster alternative to *Theraband Gold! *


Sam, both Jmplsnt and I _have _shot thera-band gold, AND we've shot the chained elastics as well. It doesn't make sense for you to assure us of the qualities of one vs. the other unless you, too, have shot both. Your opinions are welcome of course, but hardly valuable in this particular instance. Some of what you opined is simply -- and demonstrably -- wrong.


----------



## Sam

That's exactly how I used to make my own bands, and I tried several different brands of rubber bands - maybe I was fashioning them wrongly?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Shooters are always looking for a better rubber or a better way to set it up. When I started shooting again (in 1998), I used chained rubber for awhile. Hmmmm -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker

Tex, did you use them the way Jmplsnt does? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying chained elastics are superior to flatbands in _all respects_, like Sam is claiming for thera gold. Each has its advantages. One main advantage to some is not having to cut them -- which requires equipment and great care.
What I was originally saying to Sam was that I didn't think the chained elastics were -- as he said -- "inhumane" to hunt with. That set I shot with was _maybe _less powerful than thera gold, single-layered (he used Gold Winners for an example), but way more powerful than say gum rubber flats or RRT tubes, either of which have proven to be up to the task of small game hunting. I think Sam missed my point and went overboard with his praise for the thera gold.
I know you love flat bands, Bill. I have no intention of arguing anyone away from what they like. It is just that I like to be realistic and reasonable in my pursuit of fun. And I'm kinda cheap, too.
Hope you're having a nice day out there in TX. We just got spared by a passing hurricane.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Chained bands are fine and I have no problem with them, but even premium rubber bands don't shoot quite as fast or last as long as flats. Even the best of rubber bands have about 10% other product in them besides Latex. Not my say so, but by there own specification sheets. A good chained rubber band set-up will deliver the energy needed to hunt with. It depends on what size shot is used and how the chain is set up. -- Tex


----------



## baumstamm

i think the question is not which is superior. they are different! first u need the right rubber 4 both but here in germany u didn´t find the right rubber 4 chains. the ruber here is much thinner. a bandset is powerfull but only last 10 ore 20 shot. with the bandset nick made 4 me, i´ve made much more then 400 shots and i´ve realy torchered it, he is a real master with lots of experience. the bandset is powerfull to kill a coconut with a big stone. but when i made them longer, they didn´t deliver that much more power like flatbands do! short chained bands are extremly powerfull when well made and used 4 heavy amo. they are not the first choice if u want deliver light amo with high speed!


----------



## joseph_curwen

Tex, i am in a hurry to try chained rubber bands to make comparisons.

I agree with you with the speed achieved with good flat bands. 
For the moment, i am really impressed by black theraband and full butterfly, never saw something more fast than that,now with real accuracy for me.

But since i experiment with both gold and black thera band, i can say they don't last very long, especially black thera and full butterfly.

So i really think that good premium rubberbands will last longer than flatbands.

jmplsnt can make 500 to 600 shoots with a set, but i can't do more than 200 with my black thera.

To be accurate, you have to practice a lot, and today, a set for me last 1 to 2 days!! quite expensive!

So chained rubber bands may shoot little slower, but money speaking, i think it will be more efficient


----------



## joseph_curwen

baumstamm said:


> i think the question is not which is superior. they are different! first u need the right rubber 4 both but here in germany u didn´t find the right rubber 4 chains. the ruber here is much thinner. a bandset is powerfull but only last 10 ore 20 shot. with the bandset nick made 4 me, i´ve made much more then 400 shots and i´ve realy torchered it, he is a real master with lots of experience. the bandset is powerfull to kill a coconut with a big stone.* but when i made them longer, they didn´t deliver that much more power like flatbands do!* short chained bands are extremly powerfull when well made and used 4 heavy amo. they are not the first choice if u want deliver light amo with high speed!


i really don't understand why??!!

i will make some test with the #32 platinium crepe rubber, may be i will try 3 per link, 4 or 5 links


----------



## Sam

Ah I never said that they were less economical!


----------



## jmplsnt

Joseph_C I have made some butterfly sets and tried it for a while. I went back to the normal 3 links of 5-pers and regular shooting style for a few reasons. First, for me at least, is that I like to keep my catapult in my pocket wherever I am. The butterfly bands are long and tangly in my pocket and also a little bulkier (regarding carrying it in my pocket). And while I could hit with this style I also don't like having my arms outstretched in a strange posture where I may be seen. I hope I have not built this elastic up to be the answer to all your problems but I will say it has been for me. Everyone has their own style and preference and I've been lucky enough to find the one that suits me perfectly. I hope it can be the same for you.

It probably goes without saying that you can tell what I use my catapults for. Don't let my preferences regarding butterfly put you off as I said it's viable, just not tactical for me. Go forth, do your own thing, and most importantly have fun. And I agree with Baumstamm regarding this elastic for butterfly.

My personal experience and preference with these is a short, heavy band shooting either marbles or lead round balls. Doing this, they hit like a hammer with the 5-pers. And they last!

I am also heartened that Tex-Shooter has, in the past, at least tried this. Bill you're a Slingshot God, a full member of the pantheon and I have the highest respect for you and your work.


----------



## joseph_curwen

As numerous here, i like to experiment, that what is fun









To be open minded, experimenting new stuff, learning from failures, and sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker

That's right. It is the experimenting that is fun. For example: clay balls are no where near as reliably accurate as steel or lead. We know that, so why do we shoot it? Because it's fun that's why. Shooting flatbands is fun, too. But it is expensive and time consuming (and I don't think cutting bands is fun). Shooting tubes is just as much fun. But it's cheaper and far less of a pain in the butt. The only reason to be a diehard flatbander is that you feel the need to be shooting the fastest and most efficient thing you can obtain -- _all the time_. I just wanna have fun.


----------



## baumstamm

joseph_curwen said:


> i think the question is not which is superior. they are different! first u need the right rubber 4 both but here in germany u didn´t find the right rubber 4 chains. the ruber here is much thinner. a bandset is powerfull but only last 10 ore 20 shot. with the bandset nick made 4 me, i´ve made much more then 400 shots and i´ve realy torchered it, he is a real master with lots of experience. the bandset is powerfull to kill a coconut with a big stone.* but when i made them longer, they didn´t deliver that much more power like flatbands do!* short chained bands are extremly powerfull when well made and used 4 heavy amo. they are not the first choice if u want deliver light amo with high speed!


i really don't understand why??!!

i will make some test with the #32 platinium crepe rubber, may be i will try 3 per link, 4 or 5 links
[/quote]

maybe this is of the knots in the bands, maybe they have to much wight. a chained butterfly band isn´t something i would like. if u want butterfly bands last longer, make them longer and don´t tapper! a bandset with a ratio 4.7 instead of 5,5 and a light pouche will last more then 250 shot.


----------



## Sam

You guys are talking to someone who fancies themselves as a scientist!







What do you expect?


----------



## jmplsnt

The only butterfly style bands I tried were made of the chained rubber bands. Like I said earlier, I don't know much about butterfly but I was able to hit cans out to around 20 yards using this style. I just didn't see the power and speed everyone else does with the Theraband butterfly elastics.

This is one area in which I am perfectly willing to surrender to the Theraband Crowd. If Baumstamm says so, I am perfectly in agreement with him as he is one of the most experienced shooters around.


----------



## smitty

I bought some platinum #32 rubber bands like Jmplsnt recommends and tried them out on one of my Chinese slingshots. I settled on just two bands per link with five links per side for target shooting. I can certainly understand why he likes them too. They have a lot of power and shoot with very good accuracy. The best thing I like about them for hunting is that they are so quiet when shot. I could actually hear my fingers snapping together when I released the pouch ! I haven't had a chance to hunt with them yet, but as quiet as they are, I would expect to have second or third shots if I missed. These throw a 1/2" lead ball with plenty of authority too. Another thing I noticed was how easily they slip into my jeans pocket, because the chained rubber kinda collapses and takes up little room. I think I will also try some platinum #64's in the future to get a little variation going.
These are far better than the rubber bands I have used in the past when we used to hunt dove and quail with them. I think those were similar to the gold crepe I have been using lately. And I thought the gold crepes were pretty darn good.
The platinum bands are much harder to pull, but you get it back by how powerful they would be throwing lead at a bunny.
Thanks Jmplsnt and Nick for making chained rubber bands even more versatile and fun for me to play with. I appreciate you sharing this information.


----------



## Dayhiker

Smitty, where was it that you bought them again?


----------



## jmplsnt

Hey DH, there are links in this thread somewhere.

Good job Smitty; I haven't put them on a dankung as my taste runs elsewhere but I figured they would work. Yes, I completely agree with the way they collapse in a pocket and the extreme quiet with which they shoot. I think the open multi-strand makeup of these allows air to freely flow through them when they are shot, making them much quieter.

Finally, with a set of red platinum crepes mounted on a dankung illustrate (by someone other than me, so I'm not over-pushing my agenda here) are a powerful illustration of how these are everyman's/working man's bands, able to be fitted on anything from a Mexican-tie resortera, gypsy natural, and even dankungs.

DH I will throw a cadena set in with your black tubes when I get out of oceanic jail later this week.


----------



## BCLuxor

As a member of the chain gang and living in the uk i need help... I have been using rubber bands on my slings since i first got hooked which is a while now. I have got literaly thousands of rubber bands in a cardboard box from various sources and im not having much luck. I got my first few hundred from my office at work they were in an unmarked plastic bag and were well orange/brown in colour, slings i made from these (2) lasted about 200 shots both set up the same so i consider them bands consitentaand they shoot well. Next when i realised i was onto something with rubber bands i went a little wild and ordered 8 (1lb i think )(400 ish bands?) from staples online and this is where i am now i have made many more slings say 15/20 and each time i rig my bands using the staples bands i get let down some slings last 6 shots others 70+ and my latest a 4mm bb shooter (using a tiny 1cm pouch) has lasted me i joke not 500+ shots i can't figure for the life of me how the same bands can be so efficient and so terrible..? i shoot all types of shot depending on the elastics and pouch size and tend to exclusively use size 64 bands.... Can anyone point me to a uk seller of these magic platinum bands or has any one outside the us brought any and from where/how much? any help appreciated.. final question







how many platinum bands does a 1lb bag contain i want to make sure if i got a big shipping bill to pay i order enough to last me a while i dont want a repeat of my staples dilemma!


----------



## Nico

I know I'm new to this forum yet not new to posting in the shed so I will give my feedback/input on the chains.

Being the maker of Baumstamm's chained resorteras and the one who introduced the chains to jmplsnt I will give some input on what the chains have been to me and my creations.

For me the chained resorteras I make are kill weapons designed for hunting and nothing more nothing less, some chained set ups are ok for target shooting such as the lighter band sets like the alambre resortera I made baumstamm has a lighter chained set-up.
My style I was raised shooting stones so my pouches are cut for stone shooting and the one advantage I have in this style is that I can shoot lead just as well with my pouches as I shoot my stones which weigh any where from 1/2 ounce to 20 grams.

The chains are made by people in the poor rural parts of Mexico usually improvised from the available rubberbands used in some of the agricultural and farm work other times where cockfights are out lawed and clandestine the rubberbands used to tie their blades have been used to make chained bands. The man who taught me the chains the method I use is my tio (uncle) he did this when he visited us in Los Angeles, at the time he taught me the chains he improvised by buying a handfull of red rubberbands from the paper boy these are the classic red #32s I'm so fond of. He told me that when he didnt have access to his round solid resortes that these cadenas were just as effective and even faster just not as long lasting as the round solid resortes. When my uncle taught me this method he said that other ligas were good to use as long as they have a good stretch and recoil/snap this is the firm stretch I spoke of in my tutorial.

Another man my father's friend taught us how to make the braided method which is what you see in Smitty's slingshot and the photo of shot in the foot's catapult. My personal experience is that you get more longevity from the knotted chains I use. Both styles are chained bands one is looped/braided my prefered style is the knotted/plaited chains. Personally I distinguish the chained as the knotted style and the looped as the braided method.

These bands are quite fast and I have experienced their speed in hunting and I have done my own chrono tests and honestly they are faster than the Black Trumark heavy pull bands. I've recorded speeds with different chained red #32s 5/rubberbands per link velocities with .50 cal lead ball from 180+ fps to a high of 200+ fps and that was pushing the chains.

Mind you no one really needs to do a goofy chronograph test to prove a slingshot's killing efficiency.
To prove how well a slingshot can take game is for you to actually go and shoot wild animals and that is the only way you will know if a slingshot is capable of killing prey. This whole silliness about using numbers fps/Fpe has its limits, its nice to know this stuff; but that alone cant tell you if a slingshot can take game. Hunting with the slingshot will prove its ability to do the job and the chains have proved themselves many times over









Some fun with my chained devil using 1/2 inch hexnuts on a roofing tar can


----------



## jmplsnt

Ahhh, it's good to see the Resortera de Diablo appear on this forum.

Luxor, a 1-lb bag of #32's contains 480 bands. Try searching for rubber band gun ammo in the UK; that's how these are generally sold retail. Or you can contact Band-It Corporation (the importer of these from Thailand to the US) and see if they will ship to the UK.

Good luck to you in your search and I promise these will outlast the ones you are suffering with right now.


----------



## Dayhiker

Amen, brother!


----------



## redcard

I got a bag of those today from BRC $2.70 per bag (s&H additional)

Well, I tried making a set like in smittys post and I gave up on them after getting 3 fork hits and a finger hit.

Tried a knotted chain set 5pers 3 link on a large dankung style frame, much better this time but still unhappy with them as they are so messy with this type of fork attachment. snapped one single rubber band after 2 shots too( the first link, band snapped in the middle, not at the knotted portion).

Finally settled on fitting the set on a natural fork "beanshooter style" with the bands going down from the fork tips to the handle. tied to the forks with one #64 office band per fork and pouch ends tied with one #33 office band. So far so good! Its too dark to shoot at any cans, but it worked great on some pest reptiles already, 3 down and 10 thousand to go. I'll try to get some target time in tomorrow.


----------



## joseph_curwen

got them this morning, i think i will do some testing soon


----------



## joseph_curwen

I made a set at the office, but i have to wait to be at home to put it on a frame.










i didn't connected the pouch with the bands as jmplnst do. I don't know if it will work, but i will report soon.

By the way, with 5 bands per link, this set up is not for the timid. i understand now why it works great with heavy ammos


----------



## Nico

joseph_curwen said:


> I made a set at the office, but i have to wait to be at home to put it on a frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't connected the pouch with the bands as jmplnst do. I don't know if it will work, but i will report soon.
> 
> By the way, with 5 bands per link, this set up is not for the timid. i understand now why it works great with heavy ammos


Hi Joseph_Curwen

Yes 5 of these rubberbands per chain link is very strong, I have been able with my brother in law as a witness to fire heavy 21 gram stones easily 120+ yards so I know it is very strong. This is where jmp got the idea from me to use 5 rubberbands per chain link because of my own tests. If you shoot 1/2 oz ammo lead or stone with this set-up it is optimal in terms of velocity, and weight impact/kinetic energy. They are heavy pull and it takes some practice to gain accuracy. I hope your small pouch idea works for you.

Nick


----------



## Dayhiker

Excellent pictures, Joseph. Thanks for posting. And keep us informed of your further experiments, okay?


----------



## jmplsnt

Hello all, I'm finally in from the sea. Where to start?

J_C, good to see you've got your elastics in and put together. I put mine together at work, too, when I'm not busy. That saves home time for shooting.

Redcard, sorry you're having problems. The chains took some getting used to for me in the beginning but I won't even think of anything else now. Keep at it and it will come together, though sounds like you're having some success with your pest reptiles (brown snakes??) and ammunition coming together. That's awesome!

Dayhiker, got your fine gift and ran some shots through it. You're a real natural fork craftsman! Your elastic will probably go out Monday.....I'm slap busy this weekend. But it will go out then. This one looks like it could be a real killer!

Nico, mi amigo......went down to the pond and after shooting some marbles got to thinking why do I have this big old pouch on mi resortera if I'm not going to use it? So I picked up some of the better stones out of my gravel road and tried some shots. After a little work (and no fork hits) I was able to score some hits on conejo-sized targets out to 15-17 yards. This is something that will take more work but is completely workable. I don't know why I haven't been doing this along! So the exception of making some meat with the chains I've pretty much come full circle with them. I am in the process of trying to pick out a fork to send to you as well.


----------



## Dayhiker

Welcome ashore, matey!!

Jump, just be careful of that leather I used on that hacked-up gypsy rig, it's untested. 
BTW, I am waiting on two lbs. of *Platinum Crepe #64 Rubber Bands *from BRC. So I can become a member of the chain gang.







* 
*


----------



## slingshot 0703

hi i am Torkil im new.

how do you order your platinium crepe rubber bands?


----------



## jmplsnt

Rubberbandguns dot com or you can order straight from the importer band-it corporation. Hope this helps and keep us posted.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

I just joined the forum from jacksshed where there is a ton of info on the chained rubberbands, but I would like to say this is one of the best threads I've ever seen. There are so many thorough, sincere, and extremely informative posts that it's a joy to read. Along with that I came out with the knowledge of some things I previously knew nothing of.

Because it is Sunday I figured ordering my platinum crepes would be useless at the moment and I should gather more information in the mean time.

Thank god I did so!
Redcard said:


> I got a bag of those today from BRC $2.70 per bag (s&H additional)


That's a great deal! Might as well order a few, they are $10.00 on rubberbandgun.cm!! If you don't mind, may I ask how you were able to get it straight from the manufacturer at that price because that is the sort of thing all slingshot enthusiasts should jump on.

Thank you everyone who contributed to this topic, if you could answer my question I would be delighted.

Take Care - John


----------



## redcard

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I just joined the forum from jacksshed where there is a ton of info on the chained rubberbands, but I would like to say this is one of the best threads I've ever seen. There are so many thorough, sincere, and extremely informative posts that it's a joy to read. Along with that I came out with the knowledge of some things I previously knew nothing of.
> 
> Because it is Sunday I figured ordering my platinum crepes would be useless at the moment and I should gather more information in the mean time.
> 
> Thank god I did so!
> Redcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bag of those today from BRC $2.70 per bag (s&H additional)
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great deal! Might as well order a few, they are $10.00 on rubberbandgun.cm!! If you don't mind, may I ask how you were able to get it straight from the manufacturer at that price because that is the sort of thing all slingshot enthusiasts should jump on.
> 
> Thank you everyone who contributed to this topic, if you could answer my question I would be delighted.
> 
> Take Care - John
Click to expand...

I emailed and got a response from a nice saleswoman whose name escapes me right now. shipping was about $11 though. I dont like them, my first set i made immediately broke a band on the first shot, tried shooting more but with the strand broken accuracy suffers greatly. So If you do get the bands, I suggest you sort through them, they are not uniform at all. I found some that snapped immediately when pulled and some that were a good strength. I did make up a few more sets and had better success after sorting out the bad ones ( lots of those) and making a "good" pile and making some sets with those. Common beige office bands are more uniform quality but not as soft and stretchy.

The chained sets are very fragile in regards to attachment method. Over the top? forget it. the bands will separate on the top of the fork and they tangle allover the place. Dankung style, I found tangle ever worse unless i tied the strands together close to the fork with a half #32. the leather tab method works really well.

I tried to like these bands, but they are not for me. Right now I prefer an elastic that has a 10 to 13 pound wieght that I anchor to my chin about a 29 inch draw for target practice.

I have over 3/4 of a 1lb bag left over and was planning to use them on some small bent wire frames for plinking using cherries as ammo but found a bunch of long 1/4 wide amber office bands that work much better for that. soo... if you were just interested in getting your feet wet , I can send you some. enough for a few bandsets.

If you have a good office supply source close to you or that can ship inexpensively I recommend getting some #107 or #105 bands.. I found a pair and found that I like them almost as much as theraband gold ... without the cutting. http://www.bigwigban...m/rb_sizes.html


----------



## slacker04

Spent the whole afternoon reading all the threads about chained rubber and decided that I want in!! Hopped onto my bike and made a beeline for the office supplies shop. On arrival, I disappointed to find only two kinds of rubber bands available. One was the normal thin ones that market vendors use to bundle vegetables and the other was a much thicker version(8mm*1mm). Just to ease the itch, I bought a bag of the latter. What do the chiefs of the chain-gang say? Is this rubber band suitable?


----------



## Robert123

jmplsnt said:


> I have been using these for a few months now and will share what I know.
> 
> I was taught by the man who made Baumstamm's pair above. This man has used them for around 20 years and swears by them. I use bands made from 5 bands per link, three links total per side. In a chronograph test performed by the man who taught me this setup repeatedly shot .44 round lead at over 200 fps. You have to use the higher-end bands for good performance but you also can use cheaper bands. They are much more finicky and will break quicker. My bandsets last on average of 400-600 shots and while they may not be the vaunted Thera-Gold I don't have to cut them out and deal with its teething problems. I'm not picking on the Thera-Gold but I have found my elastic after searching for about two years for something I like that is also cheap. I can buy a one-pound bag for ten dollars US.
> 
> Use only the Platinum Crepe red #32's for this. If you have to use something else use rubber band gun ammo linked for a nine-inch band. The true glory of these is you can craft your own bands without having to cut flatbands. I know this may upset the Tera-lovers and it isn't meant to in the slightest. This is just my personal choice. I like simplicity and ease; more time to spend shooting versus struggling for a clean edge with m y rotary cutter at the table. In fact, I don't even know where my rotary cutter is anymore, a fact I enjoy immensely.
> 
> These work great with natural forks with the gypsy tabs. Those of you whose tastes run more to the Dayhiker and Harpersgrace catties will find these very to your liking. I also think these would mount very quickly to a dankung for those who like them. I have one that reposes apparently with my rotary cutter as I am commited to naturals now.
> 
> Yes, they do look like something pulled out of an inmate's mattress.....just be thankful I'm not the inmate for this is, despite its awful appearance, a very effective and SILENT slingshot.
> 
> A great point with these is they don't simultaneously break and hit you in the face. Years ago I was struck in the left eye by a broken tube and suffered short-term loss of vision. The chains will have one or two bands break without completely failing.
> 
> The open design of these is also VERY quiet for those of us who value silence while shooting.
> 
> I can repeatedly strike a 32-oz Dairy Queen cup at 30 yards with .44 round lead using this setup. I'm also happy to answer any questions anyone may have about them, and I reccomend them without reservation.
> 
> I haven't killed anything with this setup yet but I haven't really been hunting hard, either.....mostly concentrating on fishing. I have no doubts of their effectiveness after knocking chunks of wood off a stump with both marbles and round balls.
> 
> Finally, in a pinch you can make these from 5-per-link cheap office #64's. They are horrible to draw (no problem for Jeorg) but the power is great. The price is right, too, at $5 per one-lb bag.


I bought two bags of the #74s (3 1/2"x 3/8 ") and produced four different chain configurations (4x4 x4 per side, one 2x1x1 and one 2x2x1 per side, one 2x2x1x1 and one 2x2x2x1 per side, one 2x2x1x1 and one 2x1x2x1 per side) and instead of using forks I use Joeg's "forkless" fork (thumb for one fork and index and middle finger for the other fork). Drawing the stronger setups is tough. My question is the method of weaving or interlockinig the rubber bands to form strands. I use the method of putting one band's end over another band's end and then pulling one band through which forms a link. Is there a better way to link the bands?


----------



## Robert123

http://www.uline.com...bber%20Bands%20 is where I ordered my rubber bands. the two boxes of #74 bands (3/8x3) seem uniform and strong. They also have non-latex #64 bands--they are red but I have not tried them.


----------



## wd40

Just wanted to bump this up for Southpaw. He was asking some questions about rubberbands earlier.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4390-can-i-use-100-rubbber-bands-big-sized-ones/page__pid__102098#entry102098

I wanted to show him and some of the newer members these two threads, "chained bands" and "flatbands on a budget." I will leave the debating about the best bands to others. But I think what these two threads really exemplify, at their core, is that you can really enjoy slingshots on the cheap, and on your own, with simple rubberbands, if you have to. I think we probably have lots of youngsters coming through, and even older ones, on limited budgets. And these two threads really speak to me on that.

I remember starting this Mexican-style chained rubberband thread. Man, now it's got like 4,400 views. That says a lot for Nico, Jmplsnt, Bane and the rest of the chain gang.

Hope this answers some of your questions, Southpaw.

WD40


----------



## radray

Very informative post jmplsnt. Thank you for sharing. I will have to try it.


----------



## t-bear

Howdy wd40, Smitty. Just finished 2 nattys. both of them shoot well. Both have gypsy tabs, one with OTF and the other TTF. Like being able to use office bands.


----------



## fred45

I use braided file size bands for kids slings, they are easy to set up and i am not stuck cutting bands for them for the next 5 years. they can get a bag at any wally for 89 cents.


----------

